# I feel like a hypochondriac...



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm one of those people that will blow things off and not mention to my doc because I don't want to appear like a hypochondriac. I just hear myself talking about this and that going wrong with me. Frustrating. I often find myself questioning what to 'bother' the doctor with and what not to. My birthday was Feb. 7th and although I'm only 34, I feel like I'm falling apart!! Argh!

I switched to 50 mcg levo from 25 mcg on February 3rd. Haven't really had much change in how I'm feeling. Still very exhausted. I know I need to give the new dose time. Along with that, I've been taking a multi-vitamin and Vitamin D.

This past week I've had a couple of weird things happen. Sunday evening when I went to bed, I realized my heart was POUNDING. It's wasn't really fast...just pounding. It really made me nervous. I tried breathing slowly for some time and it didn't really do anything. I finally ended up falling asleep somehow and it was gone in the morning. Maybe nothing then? The only thing I can think of is that I had taken a B-12 of my husband's earlier that day hoping it would help with energy. Could it be that the dose was too much?

THEN yesterday I was hit with this HORRIBLE pain in my very lower back. So much it was difficult to walk. I sat in our hot tub yesterday evening hoping to loosen my muscles but it didn't really help much. Well, last night before going to bed, when I went to the restroom, I passed a clot and I'm lightly spotting. I take a birth control pill and am in the middle of my pack. Maybe it's just nothing...just my weird woman body taking me for a joy ride?

Do I just make note of these things for when I see the doc again in 6 weeks? Are these things I should bother them with before then?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you have any thyroid blood tests done before your thyroid med was increased on the 3rd? Do you have the results? It is possible that the heart palpitations (pounding) was the result of being over-medicated. You may benefit from having some labs run to see if your thyroid levels are too high.

Have you had the following tests to diagnose your thyroid condition?
TSH, Free T3, Free T4, TSI, TPO, thyroglobulin?

Vitamin B gives me heart palpitations and I can not take it. It is possible that your heart palpitations are related to the B, but they could also be the result of too much thyroid meds. If you don't want to call the doc now, I would be very aware of what is going on with your heart and call the doc if you have palpitations again.

Does your multi-vitamin have iodine in it? This could make your thyroid condition worse.

As far as the blood clot, I suspect it is the reason for your back pain, but I am not sure that it is related to your thyroid. It has been years since I have been on birth control, but I do know that spotting in mid-cycle is not usual. I think I would want to check this out with the doc myself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> I'm one of those people that will blow things off and not mention to my doc because I don't want to appear like a hypochondriac. I just hear myself talking about this and that going wrong with me. Frustrating. I often find myself questioning what to 'bother' the doctor with and what not to. My birthday was Feb. 7th and although I'm only 34, I feel like I'm falling apart!! Argh!
> 
> I switched to 50 mcg levo from 25 mcg on February 3rd. Haven't really had much change in how I'm feeling. Still very exhausted. I know I need to give the new dose time. Along with that, I've been taking a multi-vitamin and Vitamin D.
> 
> ...


I would hope your doctor is not bothered to hear anything that would be pertinent to your good health and well-being. So, yes! Tell your doctor!

You may benefit by getting a Ferritin lab test if you have not done so.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes,

You make a list and give a copy to your doctor to review with you in front of him. While all the symptoms may mean nothing to you, it may tie together in a nice little package for him.

Re the blood clot - see your ob/gyn.


----------



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

yes i feel this way too, oh I have a fever, must be that thyrotoxosis, oh I have a rash on my shins, must be pretibial myexedema, oh my chest hurts, is the propanolol enough? my period is sooooo early and heavy, did the RAI give me a miscarriage of a pregancy we didn't know about (don't freak, they tested me before of course) Is that wad of hair in the shower larger than normal. I could go on. 
But like the pp said if you write down a list, even the trivial ones your doctor might thank you.


----------

